# Wife murdered allegedly by her husband on cruise ship Carnival Elation



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

This is absolutely tragic for the family involved, sympathies go out to them...



> SAN DIEGO — A cruise ship passenger was arrested Thursday for allegedly killing his wife during an argument in their cabin on a trip to Mexico, the FBI said.
> 
> The man was arrested by FBI agents after the 2,052-passenger Carnival Elation docked at its homeport in San Diego following a five-night cruise to Cabo San Lucas, authorities said. The identities of the couple were not immediately released.
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hQA6dRujsgaDoLNc2FoPLuNqs4NAD99FN73O0


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The husband and wife have been formally identified, photos of both have been released, the husband has now been formally charged with the murder of his wife and taken into federal custody. Very sad end to a cruise.

http://www3.signonsandiego.com/stor...uise221629-man-held-wifes-slaying-cruise-shi/


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

This has been all over San Diego TV - I live 40 miles north of San Diego, and six miles as a crow flies east of the Left Coast surf - on tonight's news they showed video of this couple, Robert and Shirley McGill, at a dance class the evening before. Another couple next to them on the dance floor was interviewed. Nothing much to say except so surprised at what happened.

The accused Robert McGill tried to make a verbal statement to the victims' family in San Diego Federal Court today, Friday July 17, he was silenced by his attorney but not before he made a short statement that does not make any sense. 

TV says that generally the FBI does not get involved with murders but the FBI is the designated Cruise Ship crimes US law enforcement. TV said that the USCG took a 20 person FBI contingent out to meet the cruise ship twelve hours before they docked in San Diego at 6:30 AM local July 16.

Greg Hayden


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update on this unfortunate case..

http://www.sdnn.com/sandiego/2009-07-18/news/man-pleads-not-guilty-to-killing-wife-on-cruise-ship


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

This possibly goes on a lot more than people think especially when passengers or indeed crew go missing overboard. It is the perfect crime. 

I was aboard Oceana a couple of years ago when a woman went overboard from he balcony on the same deck as my son and myself. It happened as we were about to enter Southampton Water. We went to breakfast early and the captain asked us all to return to our cabins. We never did know why she went overboard. 

David


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

What on earth possesses a man to do this at his age? Unbelievable.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Pompeyfan said:


> This possibly goes on a lot more than people think especially when passengers or indeed crew go missing overboard. It is the perfect crime.
> 
> I was aboard Oceana a couple of years ago when a woman went overboard from he balcony on the same deck as my son and myself. It happened as we were about to enter Southampton Water. We went to breakfast early and the captain asked us all to return to our cabins. We never did know why she went overboard.
> 
> David


I am assuming you mean Mrs Pang, a 67 year old grandmother from St Leonards in Dorset. That was dreadfully tragic, and so close to home too. I believe her death was ruled a suicide, no matter how well you THINK you know someone, you never really know them completely. Very sad for everyone involved.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

shamrock said:


> I am assuming you mean Mrs Pang, a 67 year old grandmother from St Leonards in Dorset. That was dreadfully tragic, and so close to home too. I believe her death was ruled a suicide, no matter how well you THINK you know someone, you never really know them completely. Very sad for everyone involved.


Yes, I do mean her, but did not want to mention names. She was an English lady. Her husband and herself had a business in Dorset. We spoke to people who knew them well. It is one of those situations that we will never know the truth. All I do know is that the railings of those balconies are high, we had one exactly the same a few cabins along from them, and you couldn't accidentally fall over. She was killed by the force of the fall. 

David


----------

